
Show HN: TakeMeasure – Make your phone a ruler - lubos_
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=uk.co.pressburg.takemeasure
======
ryanmonroe
I'm not sure I understand how this works unless all objects being measured are
on the same surface as the reference object. Take for example, this image
[https://lh3.ggpht.com/n3-JnvRAOTqSOwD7UriOo7ooPGQ0Nf8wueiK_U...](https://lh3.ggpht.com/n3-JnvRAOTqSOwD7UriOo7ooPGQ0Nf8wueiK_U6uu36kX-
Bm1lgzVU8Xa2MK3b2jsTI=s0)

Imagine measuring a distance vertically along the side of the window. Now
imagine a second image in wich, instead of a window, there is just more of the
(now larger) desk. If you were to draw the same line in the same location in
the second image, the actual distance of the underlying object would be
different. Does TakeMeasure somehow account for this? I would assume the
answer is no, and if so that would still make for a useful app, but then I saw
this "TakeMeasure allows you to measure dimensions of _any small or large
objects that fit into your camera view_. "

~~~
lubos_
Indeed. You can measure objects in the plane of the reference object, but you
are allowed to take the picture from any angle.

------
dave2000
I can take photos but the second and third tabs are empty; i can't see/set a
reference. I tried ensuring the photo had a uk banknote in it (does it matter
which?) but it made no difference.

~~~
lubos_
What is your phone model? I'll have a look and try to release an update. You
can use any UK banknote.

(aside: one would expect a picture taking using camera app to be fairly
trivial, but it is actually very challenging on Android, where each vendor
implements it with its own little subtleties)

~~~
dave2000
Sony Xperia Z3 (recently upgraded to marshmallow 6.0.1)

~~~
lubos_
Just a quick check, if you click on three dots on top right and go to "About",
does it say TakeMeasure 12?

~~~
dave2000
Yes, copyright 2014!

~~~
lubos_
I reproduced similar problem in Xperia Z3 on 5.1.1, which I was able to fix
and release. Unfortunately 6.0.1 was not on device cloud. Nevertheless, I
think there are good chances that update to v13 will fix the issue, in any
case, please let me know.

~~~
dave2000
Yeah that's fixed it, thanks.

My wallet folds notes but the app is accurate if I try and make them as flat
as possible first.

------
Cerium
Thanks for posting this. It is rather interesting to play with and has a good
interface.

I have a couple issues though. First I can't zoom in enough to be very precise
with the placement and measurement. It would be nice if the zoom was not
limited so much. Also, using a Samsung S5 I am having some trouble getting an
accurate measurement. I put a ruler and a us letter paper in the same plane
and took a photo at about a 30 degree angle. I'm seeing about a 12.7"
measurement on a 12" ruler.

~~~
lubos_
Thank you for your feedback. I will consider increasing the zoom level. Would
you like to share your picture so we could investigate the precision?
(customers@pressburg.co.uk)

------
tjelen
This is very nice. I'm experiencing some problems taking the picture directly
by the camera (Nexus 5; 6.0.1). It takes a picture but the picture is empty or
broken (but still shows up in the gallery). As a workaround, it's possible to
make pictures by the default Camera app and then select the picture from the
gallery.

Anyway, I think it's quite useful and surprisingly precise (+/\- 1%). If I may
make a feature request, I'd like to see more reference sheet sizes, e.g. the
full A0-6 range.. :)

~~~
lubos_
Hi tjelen, thank you for your comments and suggestions! I have made the camera
issue fixed and released to production. You should get an update pushed soon.

I am taking A0 - A6 request into consideration. Quite a few people were asking
for a custom reference definition in the app. Might do it in one update if
time allows in the future.

------
techload
[http://pressburg.co.uk/takemeasure](http://pressburg.co.uk/takemeasure) to
see it in action.

------
fiatjaf
That's great, but why is it incompatible with my device?

(Sorry, I'm not well-versed in these Android stuff, but my phone is fairly new
and running Kitkat.)

~~~
lubos_
Hi, glad you like it! Let me have a look, have you tried to search for
"TakeMeasure" directly in your phone? Might also be regional availability,
what phone do you have / which region are you in?

~~~
tokenizerrr
Incompatible for me as well, which makes no sense at all. I live in the
Netherlands and use a Samsung Galaxy S5.

I don't see why you're doing regional blocking for a free app. Even for paid
apps it doesn't make a lot of sense. Would've loved to try this out.

~~~
lubos_
Fixed. It should become available as soon as play store updates the page. Best
regards.

~~~
tokenizerrr
Thanks, will give the app a try once I can install it, if I remember.

~~~
dave2000
The Android Play Store has a wishlist feature - it's next to install on that
webpage, as well as from within the Play Store app.

------
vanous
Very nice, thank you Ľuboši. Sorry about not rating it on GPlay, i am not
allowed as it still requires G+ account for that :/

I love this kind of apps that interface to physical world. I have been using
guitar tuners, BPM counters, noise and lux measuring apps and recently have
been looking for RPM meter either by looking at spinning object or by counting
LED flashes. Any suggestions?

~~~
lubos_
Thank you for the positive feedback! Instead of rating you could show your
friends :p It is an interesting idea to measure RPM, but I am not
knowledgeable about a concrete app. Best regards.

------
lubos_
iOS version - search for "TakeMeasure" in AppStore or click at:
[https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/takemeasure/id1035169494](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/takemeasure/id1035169494)

~~~
rareEarth
I got the iOS version and I was having trouble aligning the corners on the
reference object. When I lifted my finger the crosshair would jump slightly
with it.

Is it possible to offer edge detection or corner snapping?

I also got much better results when I zoomed as far as possible into the image
to align each corner. I think that would be a helpful tip in the app when
aligning.

~~~
lubos_
Good news is that we have recently started playing with corner detection
algorithms for snapping, we have first results, it looks promising, after
little bit of more work, there might be an update in the near future.

